# Thermacell EXTREME test



## bsnile2 (Jan 29, 2007)

*extreme test*

I use mine at my cabin that is surrounded by swamp and it is the only thing that keeps the skeeters away.You can't even be outside more than a minute with out getting carried away.I have yet to see a place were it does not work for me.I don't think you can do anything wrong in the usage of it.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Dude,

Really can't say what is wrong. I've never hunted near a rice field, but have hunted in what I consider to be some pretty bad, mosquito wise, places and while not 100% effective the Thermacell worked. 

This spring we actually had them dying off from the Thermacell as they flew into our blind.

Bad, old pads?

best of luck, dv


----------



## Mudshack (Nov 3, 2005)

I can't explain your situation. But I can tell you that I went into an area for a hog hunt to check the feeder at 3pm and was covered up in Texas Birds. Walked in at dusk and was nearly carried away. They were in my eyes and ears so bad that I coulnd't see anything. After getting to the stand, I told myself I would give the thermocell 5 more min (had been on since I left the truck). I had on long sleeves and a face net. They were biting through my shirt. After 5 min with the thermocell sitting below my seat, I had 0 mosquitoes around me. I could have hunted in my tightie whities. I hunted until 1am in a T-shirt. And I think only 1 brave mosquitoe bit me. My brother and I swear by them.


----------



## Chromedog (Nov 28, 2006)

Did you put a pad in????
I have used the thermacell for years. I live South Mississippi, where I think the mosquito is the state bird. I highy recommend it. Have made my hunts enjoyable. Without it UNBEARABLE!!!!


----------



## HuntnHog (Sep 23, 2008)

I've used mine for the past several years in south Arkansas at our lease and I won't go down there without it. During October bow and muzzleload season they are as bad there as anywhere I've ever hunted. Most of the guys down there use them now and every one has had good results. I even convinced my dad to get one this past season and after using it he's a believer now.


----------



## CrossbowCiller (Oct 25, 2006)

I hunt in woods near a nasty swamp. Skeeters are everywhere. I turn the Thermacell on and 10 mins after it warms up, they are all gone. You can see them buzz outside of the "zone" but none dare to come in.


----------



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

*They Work*

I swear by it. I have shot 14 hogs this year and hunt near a swamp behind my house. Turn it on before you get to the stand then it may take 10 minutes or so for it to run them off but it does work. Use a new pad and try to position it so that you are down wind. If its breezey it may not work as well but the skeeters will have trouble flying around.

Lance


----------



## backdoorbuck (Jan 20, 2008)

*Thermecell*


Works great in Michigan the mosquito state. I did notice if the deer are down wind they will wind the odor. Looks like they (Thermacell) came out with an earth scent waffe I just noticed. Gonna give that a try this summer and see if the deer become alarmed by it.


----------



## norcalkid (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey speed , need a new huntin partner, I need someone who gets chomped more than me,,if I bring you I wont even need one of them thermo thingermagigs..


----------



## sPeEdKiLz (Jun 17, 2009)

norcalkid said:


> Hey speed , need a new huntin partner, I need someone who gets chomped more than me,,if I bring you I wont even need one of them thermo thingermagigs..


No doubt! I went outside last night to check the mail and as I ran back up to the door 2 women from the Red Cross were standing there in lab coats with juice and cookies!

Growing up here I have gotten fairly immune to the bites (they itch for about 15 mins and then they are gone) my wife on the other hand is from south MS where they have some mosquitos but nothing like the rice fields of AR. She can drive past a rice field with the windows up and come out with whelps the size of quarters that last for a day! I guess they love the fresh meat! 

I been in the swamps of south LA and I swear I have never seen any thing like the rice fields here. It is insane. You cannot stand outside and talk without getting a mouthful of the little blood buzzards.

I hope I figure out how to get this thing to work. Missing out on shooting way to many bullfrogs and Gar at night.


----------



## Mudshack (Nov 3, 2005)

sPeEdKiLz, 
Not judging your intellect, but I have to ask...because I do stupid things from time to time and of course I am a Rocket Scientist!!

Are you putting the blue pad on the metal heating plate and making sure that the heating element is lit? There should be a very subtle white smoke/vapor that floats up in the air after it is warmed up and firing on all cylinders.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*have to wait*

You can't have to strong of a breeze and you have to give it 10-20 minutes time to disperse the fumes in order for it to work.


----------



## sPeEdKiLz (Jun 17, 2009)

Mudshack said:


> sPeEdKiLz,
> Not judging your intellect, but I have to ask...because I do stupid things from time to time and of course I am a Rocket Scientist!!
> 
> Are you putting the blue pad on the metal heating plate and making sure that the heating element is lit? There should be a very subtle white smoke/vapor that floats up in the air after it is warmed up and firing on all cylinders.


Yeah I did it by the instructions on the back of the box and it had little whisps of white smoke coming off it. I even took a few good drags of the smoke thinking that maybe it was supposed to absorb into my system and emulate through my pores. I don't think that is how it works but since then I have developed a weird buzzing in my ears and have started running into things.:mg:

And no I am NOT a Rocket Scientist but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night!


----------



## Mudshack (Nov 3, 2005)

sPeEdKiLz said:


> And no I am NOT a Rocket Scientist but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night!



I use that line all the time. You da man.


----------



## donphelps (Mar 9, 2007)

*question about the thermocell*

I e-mailed there web site but it came back. The FAQ states it can be turned on and off at will. My question is if it is turned off after a few hours, will the butane leak? If i come back in a week will it need a new cartridge?


Thanks for you help.


----------



## sPeEdKiLz (Jun 17, 2009)

Mudshack said:


> I use that line all the time. You da man.


No. You da man!

I was on the operating table waiting to go under the knife for shoulder surgery one morning about 6 am. I ask everyone in the room. "OK before we do this, Did everyone get a good nights sleep last night?" The anestesiolgist looked down at me and said "Nope, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night!" Everyone rolled laughing except me who must have had a stunned look on my face as I passed out!


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

donphelps said:


> I e-mailed there web site but it came back. The FAQ states it can be turned on and off at will. My question is if it is turned off after a few hours, will the butane leak? If i come back in a week will it need a new cartridge?
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help.


I have had one butane refill in one that I keep in my truck. It has been in there for a couple of years and used it the other day on the 4th of july. It worked fine.


----------



## sPeEdKiLz (Jun 17, 2009)

*Not sure*



donphelps said:


> I e-mailed there web site but it came back. The FAQ states it can be turned on and off at will. My question is if it is turned off after a few hours, will the butane leak? If i come back in a week will it need a new cartridge?
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help.


Just to be safe I took the cartridge out of mine just in case there is not a good seal. Just my opinion. Kinda like turning off the propane tank on a gas grill just in case you have a small leak. "Ounce of prevention" type deal.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Jul 20, 2006)

I use mine all the time up north around woods and water and never have any problems.
Used it while camping this weekend as well in Ohio.
Worked so good I took 3 cousins to the store to buy them. As they were using 3 different kinds of spray and getting attacked. As soon as they had the thermocells they tossed out their bug spray!!


----------



## mike p (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't feel bad. I can't get them to work for me either. I have tried numerous times in different conditions and even tried the lantern type and still no luck. Even had one lit for the duration of my daughters softball game under my chair and 2 hours later the skeeters were still there. And yes it was lit and brand new freshly unwrapped pads on them. It is aggravating because so many people swear by them. I think alot has to do with body chemistry. I am forever stuck with bugtamer suits.


----------



## sPeEdKiLz (Jun 17, 2009)

*Thermacell*



mike p said:


> Don't feel bad. I can't get them to work for me either. I have tried numerous times in different conditions and even tried the lantern type and still no luck. Even had one lit for the duration of my daughters softball game under my chair and 2 hours later the skeeters were still there. And yes it was lit and brand new freshly unwrapped pads on them. It is aggravating because so many people swear by them. I think alot has to do with body chemistry. I am forever stuck with bugtamer suits.


I have been using it more and more and have seen some results. I think these mosquitos here in rice country have had so many pesticides thrown at them that Thermacell is just not that effective. It helps alot but it is not the cure all. At least not here.


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine works great for me.


----------



## mule659 (Aug 25, 2008)

I went to NE Montana in 2006 and let me tell you the mosquitos up there are insane...one may not think of Mantana as being a place you'd find them but trust me they are there in force. I used a Thermacell there for the firsttime and was amazed at how well it worked...since then I have used it every time I go out when bugs are likely and it has worked wonders...not a single complaint from me.


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

Bring some Yardguard with you and spray the area around you if you aren't deer hunting. I had mixed results with Thermocell. Teal hunting in Louisiana(also mosquito Hell), the Thermocell helped, but didn't keep them off, added Yardguard and that worked. Really works well if you can spray Yardguard the day before, and then again when you get there. Thermocell worked great in a turkey blind. I guess the enclosed blind concentrated the fumes, and the skeeters left. We have the same state bird. Also there are some mosquitoes that hang out around rice fields that are bigger, sort of striped, crunchy when you swat them, and hunt when they bite. I really don't like them. They say Vit B6 or maybe B12, or both helps repel them. Maybe we'll see some ducks this year. GL.

Slowhandstl


----------



## YoteHunter (Jul 20, 2008)

sPeEdKiLz said:


> I have been using it more and more and have seen some results. I think these mosquitos here in rice country have had so many pesticides thrown at them that Thermacell is just not that effective. It helps alot but it is not the cure all. At least not here.[/QUOTE
> 
> Where are you from speed. I used mine last year during a hunt on hurricane lake and it did a great job. I live in north east Arkansas rice fields every where and mine has never let me down.
> 
> ...


----------



## warchild (May 26, 2009)

*Question*

Does it work for biting flies? They are really bad when my wife and I go to Jekyll Island on vacation .


----------



## Aftershock (Jul 22, 2009)

I live in Florida, and have to run two of them when I am practicing my archery(One by my shooting station, and one by the target) THEY DO WORK.

I hunt in some of the most bug infested swamps there are, and the bugs are out year round. I like to turn mine on and put it in the bed of my truck, which has a topper on it. I leave my outer clothes in there with it so they can absorb some of the vapor. In the short drive to where I park, my ThermaCELL heats up to perfection, and when I open the tailgate, a cloud rolls out that looks like something out of a Cheech and Chong movie:shade: This sends the mosquitos into the next county, that tried to have an early breakfast on my skin. New this year is a Earth scented mat that has the same repellent in it, but adds a nice hint of Earth scent to help as a cover scent. Check them out!


----------



## mayberrynut (Feb 1, 2009)

*works for me*

I got one for a gift and didn't use it thinking it was some gimmick. Finally tried it a couple years ago in south GA and have used it every deer and turkey hunt since. It does take some time to heat up, but I've seen dozens of mosquitoes leave my stand after it starts working and I've actually seen a wall of skeeters where they fly up and stop at the barrier.


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

Doesn't anybody use deep woods off anymore? I think I own 35% of the company now.


----------



## Aftershock (Jul 22, 2009)

I stopped using that stuff when I started noticing the camo finish on my gun rubbing off like it was made out of pudding:mg:


----------



## guckie (Jul 26, 2007)

I spend most of my time hunting in swamps in Central Florida. Mine has never let me down. I start to hear mosquitos when my pad get's old or my butane is out. With that in mind I've learned to never skimp on new pads. That has been the only time it's been an issue for me. I usually put mine on the lower section of my climber. Perhaps you've got some bad pads or you're butane is not igniting or you've got some mosquitos that have been genetically altered.:mg:


----------



## Aftershock (Jul 22, 2009)

guckie,

I'll be at Gander Mtn. in Lake Mary Aug. 22-23 doing seminars and such for the Bowhunting Weekend, and there should be TC Earth Scent samples available.Just an FYI. Drop by and check it out if you're in the area


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

The thermacell has worked great for me after about a 10 min warm up. However, i don't use it anymore while bowhunting deer but i do for turkey. I use it mostly now while fishing, cookouts, or the kids ball games. I don't like the odor it puts off and even though i have killed deer while on stand using it i found out that i have more deer sightings when i leave it at home than i do when i take it with me. Now that may or may not be because they smell the thermacell but i don't trust it and im more confident on stand using the old bug tamer and it works just fine for me. Of course this is just my opinion and you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## bowtechornothin (Aug 1, 2009)

Make sure you put one of the blue pads in. the pad is what really makes them stay away


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I can tell you how it was working and why they are only biting you ankles. The vapor rises up and you were standing directly over it.

I use mine in my treestand and leave it on the bottom platform under my seat. Unless it is real windy then the vapors "bathe" my body as it floats up and away.

You put it to a hard test but you needed to get your feet above the unit for it to really work.

Also it was not intended to ward of 10000000 mosquitos like you tested it on. there will be bites from time to time but not like you would experience without it.


----------



## pronghornproduction (Oct 27, 2007)

I have used a thermacell since '05 and it is the best thing since sliced bread.....Body chemistry may be the problem or perhaps you got a bad batch of pads, it should have a slight citranella smell when it's working. I would try some different pads to see if that solves the problem.


----------



## laker11 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Thermacell compact unit*

I saw these online the other day. Has anyone seen or used one yet?


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i had the same problem as buddy did with one of mine. They we;re landing on the thing. It was just a defective one. I had bought it from the states so i was better off just to buy another one then re-send that one.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

*thermacell*

I hunt on assateage island in maryland for sika deer and we pulled the truck into the parking spot and looked out the window and I swear it was like looking a tv when the cable goes out with so many mosquitos we put our face nets on walked 1/4 mile set up tured them on 3 minutes we were bug free as long as we stayed within 15 feet of them it looked like we were in a bubble would not hunt with out it


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

They don't call is ASSateage Island for nothing. That place smells horrible.


----------



## il amateurhuntr (Dec 4, 2008)

i have used mine inthe river bottoms, not a problem at all.

turn it on before you go into the field, that way it has plenty of time to warm up.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

*thermacell*



Death Blow said:


> They don't call is ASSateage Island for nothing. That place smells horrible.


it only smells bad at low tide but I think it is worth the smell when you taste a sika


----------

